# Monitorização Criosfera - 2013



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 12:30)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Tópico de monitorização da Criosfera em 2013.


*Link's úteis:*

 Polar Sea Ice Cap and Snow - Cryosphere Today
 Arctic sea-ice monitor by AMSR-E
 The National Snow and Ice Data Center (NSIDC)
 The Cryosphere at a Glance
 U.S. Snow Monitoring
 International Arctic Buoy Programme
 The North Pole Environmental Observatory
 Arctic theme page - North Pole Web Cam
 United States Antarctic Program


*
Tópicos de anos anteriores:*
 Monitorização Criosfera - 2012
 Monitorização Criosfera - 2011
 Monitorização Criosfera - 2010
 Monitorização Criosfera - 2009
 Monitorização Criosfera - 2008
 Monitorização Criosfera - 2007


----------



## Orion (10 Fev 2013 às 20:35)

*Re: Monitorização Criosfera - 2012*

Desde esta semana, é possível acompanhar, diariamente, a evolução da camada de neve na Gronelândia:

http://nsidc.org/greenland-today/

Também deixo a notícia:

http://www.ouramazingplanet.com/4104-daily-greenland-ice-website-launched.html


----------



## AnDré (23 Mai 2013 às 20:13)

> *Estação polar russa evacuada de urgência por causa do degelo*
> 
> A Rússia decidiu evacuar com urgência a estação científica russa localizada no Pólo Norte, devido aos níveis anormais de degelo verificados naquela região, divulgou, esta quinta-feira, o governo de Moscovo.
> 
> ...



Jornal de Notícias


----------



## Kispo (23 Mai 2013 às 22:18)

Danish Meteorological Institute (DMI)






Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA)


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jun 2013 às 13:46)

Este ano, está a ser até ao momento, um dos melhores anos no Árctico.


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2013 às 01:08)

A degelo no Ártico este ano está até ao momento a ser menos intenso do que em anos anteriores, mas mesmo assim continua abaixo das médias...


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2013 às 15:13)

Dois dados importantes, no que diz respeito à monitorização da Criosfera.

1) A área de gelo no Árctico tem estado a aumentar, nas últimas semanas, a uma grande velocidade. No entanto, a superficie ainda se encontra abaixo da média da última década:








2) Há 1 ano que a superficie de área do gelo do Antárctico está acima da média 1979-2008.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2013 às 12:50)

A área de gelo no Árctico continua a aumentar e encontra-se neste momento na média da última década.


----------



## Kispo (1 Dez 2013 às 18:07)

a região de Svalbard e arredores há já uns anos que anda sempre com anomalias positivas em termos de temperatura.... gostava de perceber o porquê...



algarvio1980 disse:


> A área de gelo no Árctico continua a aumentar e encontra-se neste momento na média da última década.


----------

